# target



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

i need a target, bad...i was wondering if there is anyway i could make a target fairly cheap and durable. would a grass sack stuffed real well with foam or sumthin of that nature work? how would i close it off well enough to keep it tight? anyway, thanx guys.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I use a white nylon fabric bag stuffed full of pink insulation from time to time. It works good for field tips but it sucks for fixed blade and expandables.

Bob


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

were could i get the bag? are you just talking about a feed feed sack? thats what i had in mind of useing in the first place. do u think there are any susbtitutes to the insalation? thanx alot.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I used an old feed sack. I used foam rubber also but it didn't stop the arrows very well and screwed up the fletching. I caught a bunch of hell from my wife when i used a couple of her throw pillows many years ago! they worked great. To this day she gives me the "look" when I grab my bow and go shooting :lol: I wouldn't advise using throw pillows!

Bob


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

The last couple of field tip targets I bought were from fleet farm for under 20 bucks, there filled with some sleeping bag filler, If that dont work for you a paper plate and a few straw bales is what I use to use years back. :beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

old clothes make really good filling. they stop my arrows flying 300 fps. you can use them in a bag target or box, or feed sack

mark


----------

